# BSNL broadband sucks to the core!!!



## aby.exe (Nov 25, 2008)

I am using 750 rs unlimited plan which i took 2 months before.
I repent it to the core.

I am an online gamer play dota and counter strike about 10 hours a day and before taking this **** connection i was playing from cafe.

This connection has all sorts of problem

1.)Gets disconnected every 20 mins(how am i supposed to play like this???)
2.)sometime i dont get net for the whole day
3.)Frequent lags in games,in the past two months i have never completed one game fully.
4.)Fuking customer service.They are not customer service they are sleeping service.
Heres the incident.i complained my problems to the engineer there and as i dint get anyresponse for 1 month i went there.what i saw there blew my eyes about 2000 written complaints are there and not even one solved and the enginner over there is sleeping.OMFG.

Please dont take bsnl...it suckssssssssssssssssssssssss

Please i want to take an *unlimited*,*uninterrupted*,*very fast broadband connetion* for pure puurpose of *gaming *and *download*.

*Money is not a matter*.
please suggest an ISP...i am gonna change this service.
Please help


----------



## cynosure (Nov 25, 2008)

Go for airtel broadband(please dont go for wireless), if you have it at your place. Very good customer service - They come within 24 hours of complaint, or you get a discount of Rs 100 for every late hour in your bill. <- This is what the guy who came to install the connection in my home told me.

But even BSNL is good, like a friend of mine back home has bsnl and he gets download speed of >150KBPS thruout the day. He has same 750 plan. Maybe he's lucky.

Currently I am in dehradun and there's no other option except BSNL or those lame wireless CDMA dongles by reliance, airtel and idea.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2008)

aby.exe said:


> *Money is not a matter*.


Go to US or Japan, enjoy uninterrupted connection and blazing speeds.


----------



## R2K (Nov 25, 2008)

^^

he is in kerela........so there is no better alternative than BSNL........ 
BTW did u try asianet broadband......i heard they are reliable


----------



## go4saket (Nov 25, 2008)

Keep complaining or else do something of your own. BSNL BB is the most preferred BB service in India today and everyone loves it except a few like you. I am using this since the last 1 year or more and it ROCKS. No other company gives BB better than BSNL. Its just that we are into a hapit of criticizing Government companies...


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 25, 2008)

^ya Bsnl plans r the best wen compared to others....

@aby.exe
First chk ur line , noise can cause the disconnection,i too had this problem in bsnl750 after changing the wires its stable.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 25, 2008)

looking at what @aby.exe says, i feel like i'm the blessed one wrt BSNL bb 

i've been using it for abt 2 years now and never have i had any such problems..

god bless BSNL !!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 25, 2008)

Frequent disconnections imply a disturbance in the line. Get it checked.


----------



## aby.exe (Nov 25, 2008)

@cynosure
airtel not here,saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad

@T159
madam i am living in kerala,shifting to japann is not what i meant money dosent matter

@R2K
ya,but asianet also is not the best option,because games cannot be played in that,i tried in freinds place.

@go4saket
My dear friend if i had no problems would i start this thread in the first place.and what you are saying isint helping me

@zyberboy
I had to check the line with a private party and they said its ok.
told you when i asked only after finishing 2000 complaints will he solve mine.

@n6300
i think its only in kerala where corruption rules and no one is there to question these ****

@Kl@w-24
i checked it and its fine.

Guys just tell me anyother isp which is good...money is not a matter because soon ADC
(Asia dota championship Prelims) is coming and i am in a clan so 24hrs gaming neccessary

Help


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 25, 2008)

hmm...

Go check with the local exchange ..if u cant bear the work...

go for TATA... as airtel not in ur city...

where u from??


----------



## utsav (Nov 25, 2008)

aby.exe said:


> @T159
> *madam* i am living in kerala,shifting to japann is not what i meant money dosent matter
> 
> .


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 25, 2008)

aby.exe said:


> @T159
> *madam* i am living in kerala,shifting to japann is not what i meant money dosent matter



EPIC LOL!!!

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## R2K (Nov 25, 2008)

aby.exe said:


> @T159
> madam i am living in kerala,shifting to japann is not what i meant money dosent matter
> 
> 
> Help




lol.........lol.....lol............Korean madam:roll:


----------



## aby.exe (Nov 25, 2008)

atleast need to give the lady the respect she deserves

guys i am enquiring on tata...need to get connection ffs thats y i was in such angry against bsnl..
if u were in my place u would have killed them


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 25, 2008)

aby.exe said:


> @T159
> madam i am living in kerala,shifting to japann is not what i meant money dosent matter




OHH MY GOD .... LOL ..... BEST LOL ever in thinkdigit !!!! 

no offense to T159 



on topic...

yes i do agree ..

of lately there is been frequent disconnection , worst expirnece , slow , etc etc etcetc.... worst ISP ...

planning to briong back my airtel again... they are GOD compared to BSNL


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 25, 2008)

R2K said:


> lol.........lol.....lol...........Korean madam:roll:


 
ROFL MAO         

not only korean but chinese,japanese,thai,vietanemse etc etc 

Torque miyan, Mr se Madam kab ban gaye tum


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 25, 2008)

aby.exe said:


> *atleast need to give the lady the respect she deserves*



OMG!!!! T, are you listening?  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 25, 2008)

^^at least by this incident T159 will remove all underage chinkis pics


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 25, 2008)

aby.exe said:


> @cynosure
> airtel not here,saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad
> 
> @T159
> ...




OMG... relief from the exam studies with a big LOL.... T159 madam ? Lol Psygeist madam  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


BTW, BSNL is good. I have stable net for 30 days then for 10 days I have serious problems. Since 7 months this is going on but I am happy enough.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 25, 2008)

aby.exe said:


> atleast need to give the lady the respect she deserves


*R*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gifO*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gifF*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gifL*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif
*

Anyway, you should get your line checkd when it gets disconnected every 20 mins.  Make sure that the phone is not used at this point of time, and if it has to be used, it should be through the splitter they would have provided.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 25, 2008)

coming sure really BSNL sucks in area of customer support ...my BSNL disconnects every 5 mins  

east or west AIRTEL is best !!!


----------



## Raccoon (Nov 25, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> *R*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gifO*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gifF*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gifL*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif
> *
> 
> Anyway, you should get your line checkd when it gets disconnected every 20 mins.  Make sure that the phone is not used at this point of time, and if it has to be used, it should be through the splitter they would have provided.



Ya, check that you have connected everthing right... and that there is no line noise. 

As for using the phone... the word should be "connect". Even if its connected and not used, its not a good idea. Connect whatever you want ONLY after the splitter! Using anything (phone/fax/etc) will not and should not cause any difference.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2008)

@OP
lolucrazy?...if there was anything better than BSNL then yo would have already gotten that.

FYI...I have my share of BSNL problems (1 month without broadband). But that doesn't mean they suck to the core, in fact they are the one who provide broadband where others don't. And that too at reasonable price with decent speeds.

Btw you seem to be new on Internets ? I'm lad and not lady.



esumitkumar said:


> ^^at least by this incident T159 will remove all underage chinkis pics


look closely, it's a doll


----------



## aby.exe (Nov 25, 2008)

Guys i have checked the splitter and all sorts of stuff guys any way i am changing to tata
thanks for all the help

@T159
As in my area everyone was using BSNL so i thought it was popular becoz of its overall merits....but boy was i wrong...it is hell of a crap...
oo and i dint know you were a guy,sory about that it is the picture that confused me,sorry for being angry.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 25, 2008)

> look closely, it's a doll


arre ye kahi woh wali to doll nahin  he he he


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2008)

^^I found it amusing and intriguing, like as if it holds a secret


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 25, 2008)

Omegosh haha T159, that is epic 

@aby, what are the ISPs there? your city, province etc? And I don't know but there is a strange thing with Indian ISPs, higher net speed doesn't necessarily mean lower pings..yeah I know, it sounds weird, but that's what I have experienced, my earlier 256 connection gave lower pings than my current 512, not sure why. Anybody here knows why?..However this applies only to gaming, the general downloads and net routine gives increased speeds.


----------



## Ecko (Nov 25, 2008)

Give me plan like BSNL & I'm 2day ready to change dis damn service
These guyz are m0r0ns


----------



## mrbgupta (Nov 25, 2008)

^ None is going to provide you plans like BSNL.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 25, 2008)

@aby.exe,

you say you are a gamer and in some gaming clan etc etc... i have 1 question : what ISP did u use before BSNL ?? was it better than BSNL ? if yes, why did u switch over to BSNL ??
<and if u used to play at a friends place / cyber cafe, why dont u ask them about their connection>

<all these assuming u were a gamer before subscribing to BSNL services  >


----------



## R2K (Nov 26, 2008)

aby.exe said:


> Guys i have checked the splitter and all sorts of stuff guys any way i am changing to tata
> thanks for all the help




in how many days did u get the BSNL broadband after applying.......

me too thinking of taking BSNL broadband when i return back to india for my vacation...........BTW i am from kerala( kannur.....i think TATA is not available in my area......so i have no choice other than BSNL


----------



## aby.exe (Nov 26, 2008)

@n6300
I used to play in cafe pal.
the cafe's net is commercial so i cant get that connection,they are using asianet.but home asianet plans sux...my friends and all my clan play from zapak..they use net only for fixing matches and not playing them pal...we all took bsnl at the same time all of us are suffering...any way one of my friends uncle agredd on giving a comercial plan to all of us (i dont know he said 10 ppl=1 commercial packet)...
I am happy...

@r2k 
pleae dont take bsnl plsssssss i beg take asianet ot tata plssssssssss


----------



## iinfi (Nov 26, 2008)

hi aby.exe .... 
why dont you try reliance or tata indicom for a few days .. u will go running back to BSNL...

 i can see another bouncer coming


----------



## aby.exe (Nov 26, 2008)

Please dont make me laugh...running back to bsnl???oh please...even if i have to then i wont take bsnl at all costs...and i said i am using commercial package of airtel...i am enjoying...its like we 10 have to pay 1000 each month...and we enjoy to full extent..


----------



## aryssia (Nov 27, 2008)

hey... you cannot get enough bandwidth to play online games here in India.. Most of the connection is based on ADSL so there are some possibilities you feel lag.. I hope that I can help you with that prob with BSNL broadband but you have to provide the details..first..like the router you used..and condition of your connection..I mean voice.. anyways provide the details....  

//AryssiA


----------



## aby.exe (Nov 27, 2008)

i used iB-LR6111A i ball modem.
connection breaks every 20 mins...no continuity at all...

any way now i am using airtel ... no more fuss


----------



## R2K (Nov 27, 2008)

@aby.exe

u did not answer me buddy.............in how many days did u get the BSNL broadband after applying.......


----------

